# Khảo sát phương pháp học tiếng Anh giao tiếp cho người bận rộn hữu ích 2021



## Dung Thủy (25/1/22)

Khảo sát phương pháp học tiếng Anh giao tiếp cho người bận rộn hữu ích 2021 
 Cuộc sống hối hả là điều phổ biến đối với hầu hết mọi người trong độ tuổi đi làm hiện nay. Dưới đây là một vài phương pháp học tiếng Anh giao tiếp cho người bận rộn mà TEL Academy muốn gửi tới các bạn.



1. Nguyên nhân khiến bạn luôn bận rộn:
1.1. Thời gian = Tiền bạc
•    Đánh đồng thời gian giống như tiền bạc là một lý do cốt yếu làm cho bạn luôn cảm thấy mình bận rộn.
•    Hình thức trả lương theo giờ làm việc khiến con người luôn quy đổi thời gian thành tiền bạc. Luôn có một áp lực vô hình nói với bạn rằng phải tận dụng từng phút giây, và cho dù bao nhiêu thời gian rảnh cũng sẽ là không đủ.
•    Và như vậy cũng như tiền bạc, chúng ta luôn cảm thấy thiếu thời gian, luôn cảm thấy chúng ta quá bận rộn dù cho công việc đang cần tiếng Anh giao tiếp kinh doanh.
1.2. Để công nghệ làm chủ thời gian biểu
•    Công nghệ ngày nay cho phép bạn giao tiếp tức thời, chính sự tức thời này khiến bạn lãng phí rất nhiều thời gian mà không hề hay biết.
•    Hàng ngày, trong khi làm việc, bạn vẫn liên tục nhận được email, tin nhắn, điện thoại hàng phút hàng giờ. Điều này dẫn đến việc bạn luôn bị cắt ngang bởi những việc ít quan trọng. Bạn sẽ mất một khoảng thời gian để quay lại trạng thái tập trung cho công việc.
•    Vì vậy bạn luôn cảm thấy thời gian làm việc kéo dài hơn thực chất.
1.3. Không chủ động quản lý thời gian
•    Thành thật nhé! Mặc dù luôn thấy thiếu thời gian, nhưng bạn đã thực sự bắt tay vào quản lý thời gian của mình chưa? Hay bạn vẫn đang để cho sự bận rộn cuốn bạn đi một cách không kiểm soát?
•    Bạn có lên kế hoạch chi tiết công việc trong tuần…
•    Hay tổng kết những việc mình đã làm được sau mỗi ngày
•    …và lên danh sách cho việc phải làm của ngày mai không?
•    Bạn có nghiêm túc tuân thủ kế hoạch mình đặt ra không?
•    Nếu câu trả lời là không thì lý do khiến bạn luôn cảm thấy bận rộn đó là thiếu một phương pháp sắp xếp và quản lý thời gian hợp lý thì mới có thể hoàn thành chương trình học tiếng Anh cho người bận rộn tốt được.
2. Cách học tiếng Anh giao tiếp cho người bận rộn hiệu quả:
2.1.Phương pháp học tiếng Anh mỗi ngày 60 phút
•    Học ngữ pháp – 15 phút: Nhiều bạn tập trung quá nhiều vào ngữ pháp mà bỏ qua các kỹ năng như nghe nói đọc việt. Bạn nên dành 15 phút mỗi ngày để ôn lại các chủ điểm ngữ pháp cơ bản. Đừng cố gắng nhồi nhét quá nhiều nhé vì học ngữ pháp tiếng Anh được xem là khô khan, khó hiểu.
•    Học từ vựng – 10 phút: Trong 10 phút này bạn chia ra 5 phút ôn lại từ cũ và 5 phút học từ mới. Nếu bạn kiên trì trong 1 tháng thì bạn đã học được ít nhất 300 từ mới rồi đó. Một con số không nhỏ cho những người học tiếng Anh phải không nào.
•     Nghe – 20 phút: Các kênh giúp bạn luyện nghe như: VOA English, BBC, TEDs Talk… Hoặc bạn có thể nghe theo giáo trình bạn học. Khi nghe nên cố gắng tập trung, nghe ý chính và luyện phát âm khi nghe sẽ giúp bạn nghe tốt hơn đó.
•    Luyện nói – 10 phút: Nói tốt sẽ giúp bạn giao tiếp tốt, nói tốt sẽ giúp bạn nghe tốt. Dành 15 phút mỗi ngày để luyện nói. Bạn có thể tự tạo các tình huống giao tiếp để nói hoặc luyện tập cùng bạn bè, tham gia các câu lạc bộ tiếng Anh sẽ có môi trường nói nhiều hơn.
•    Học đọc tiếng Anh – 5 phút: Đừng quên từ điển khi luyện đọc bạn nhé, tuy nhiên để lập cho mình một phương pháp học tiếng Anh hiệu quả nhất, hãy cố gắng dùng cách “đoán từ” khi đọc lướt qua một đoạn Văn, trong lúc đọc gạch dưới các từ mà mình không biết. Đến khi đọc xong thì bạn mới dò lại toàn bộ các từ vựng mình chưa biết. Có như thế, trình độ đọc của bạn mới tăng nhanh, bạn sẽ đọc được nhanh hơn và nhiều khi gặp các từ lạ, bạn cũng có thể đoán được nghĩa của những từ đó luôn!
2.2. Xác định rõ mục tiêu học tập
Để có cách học tiếng Anh cho người bận rộn thành công, trước hết, người đi làm cần đặt rõ mục tiêu học tập cho bản thân, bởi mục tiêu khác nhau sẽ định hướng hành động khác nhau và sử dụng tiếng Anh giao tiếp cho người kinh doanh
 phương pháp khác nhau. 




Với những người đã đi làm, 100 tình huống giao tiếp tiếng Anh công sở
•    thông thường họ cần sử dụng tiếng Anh để giao tiếp. Nếu mục tiêu của họ là giao tiếp được bằng tiếng Anh, họ có thể tập trung nhiều hơn vào kỹ năng nói, phản xạ thay vì kỹ năng viết. 
•    Một số người khác lại đặt mục tiêu giỏi tiếng Anh toàn diện, học để thi lấy bằng cấp, chứng chỉ, vậy họ phải rèn luyện đều cả 4 kỹ năng nghe – nói – đọc – viết. Như vậy, cách học tiếng Anh cho người đi làm bận rộn có hiệu quả và thành công hay không phụ thuộc phần lớn vào mục tiêu mà họ đặt ra.
2.3. Lựa chọn phương pháp học phù hợp
•    Việc lựa chọn phương pháp học tiếng Anh phù hợp sẽ giúp người đi làm bận rộn tiết kiệm thời gian và công sức học tập mà hiệu quả vẫn tốt và lâu dài, theo đúng lộ trình học tiếng Anh giao tiếp cấp tốc cho người đi làm. TEL gợi ý cho bạn các phương pháp hữu ích sau:
•    10 phút nghe – đọc tiếng Anh mỗi ngày: Hãy tận dụng thời gian giải lao, khi đi xe bus, chạy bộ,… để nghe nhạc, tin tức hoặc đọc báo tiếng Anh. Tạo cho mình thói quen truy cập và đọc thông tin tại các kênh nước ngoài như BBC, CNN, VOA,… Đây là cách học tiếng Anh cho người bận rộn cực kỳ hiệu quả.10 phút học từ vựng: Hãy tập trung vào từ vựng phù hợp với chuyên ngành của bản thân trước, sau đó mở rộng ra những chủ đề liên quan. Nên học từ vựng theo chủ đề và nên đặt câu hoặc học theo cụm từ thay vì chỉ đọc các từ đơn lẻ. Bạn có thể luyện từ vựng trên quizlet.com – một trong các trang web giao tiếp tiếng Anh cùng người nước ngoài dành để học từ vựng khá hiệu quả và thú vị.
•    Tự tạo môi trường tiếng Anh cho mình: Thay đổi ngôn ngữ điện thoại, laptop cá nhân sang tiếng Anh. Cố gắng nói chuyện với bạn bè, đồng nghiệp bằng tiếng Anh, viết nhật ký hay mail bằng tiếng Anh cũng là lựa chọn tốt để bạn bắt buộc mình làm quen và sử dụng tiếng Anh. Đây là phương pháp học tiếng Anh đơn giản mà hữu ích, được đa số người đi làm bận rộn áp dụng.
2.4.Sử dụng tài nguyên học tập bổ ích
•    Cách học tiếng Anh hiệu quả cho người đi làm bận rộn qua phim, sách báo hay qua bài hát đều đã rất quen thuộc. Ngoài những tài nguyên đó, bạn có thể sử dụng thêm các tài nguyên học tập khác như các cuốn giáo trình tiếng Anh giao tiếp cho người đi làm.
2.5. Học tiếng Anh trực tuyến 
•    Học tiếng Anh online là hình thức tự học tiếng Anh cho người đi làm quá quen thuộc và đem đến hiệu quả bất ngờ cho người học. Ở Việt Nam hiện nay, chương trình học tiếng Anh cho người bận rộn tại  TEL là lựa chọn phổ biến của đông đảo người dùng Với khóa học online này, bạn sẽ tiết kiệm được thời gian, tiền bạc và sức lực. Bạn được cung cấp lịch học linh hoạt, học mọi lúc mọi nơi trên máy tính, điện thoại,…. Điểm chú ý hơn cả, là bạn được luyện tập cùng giáo viên bản ngữ người Mỹ – Âu – Úc hàng ngày, thời gian học linh hoạt có thể lên đến 16 tiếng/ ngày.
•    British Council được thiết kế với 3 chương trình dành cho người lớn, thanh thiếu niên và trẻ nhỏ. Trong từng phần, bạn sẽ được học tập, rèn luyện 4 kỹ năng thông qua các videos, games và postcards. Sau mỗi phần học, bạn sẽ được thực hành kiến thức qua các bài tập. Với nội dung học đa dạng và học không mất phí, trang này là lựa chọn yêu thích của những người đi làm bận rộn muốn cải thiện tiếng Anh.
•    Duolingo là phần mềm học tiếng Anh giao tiếp cho người lớn lý tưởng cho người bận rộn, người lười hoặc người cần động lực để học tiếng Anh. Duolingo chú trọng vào ngữ âm. Bạn sẽ được học từ vựng và ngữ pháp qua các trò chơi, câu đố. Các bài học ở Dualingo được chia theo từng chủ đề khác nhau. Cái hay của phần mềm này đó là nó thúc đẩ sự tiến bộ nhanh vì bạn phải hoàn thành bài học nhất định để mở được bài học mới. Chi phí: Miễn phí!, Mất phí!
•    Ngoài ra bạn có thể đăng ký các gói học dạy kèm tiếng Anh cho người đi làm mà TEL đã thiết kế dành riêng cho người bận rộn.


----------

